# Good place to buy tile in SL County?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Does anyone have any suggestions for places to buy tile in the SL Valley outside of Home Depot / Lowes?

Im not finding anything that I really like at these stores.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

In my former life I was a tile subcontractor (thank goodness that is over). Home depot was the last place professionals bought tile. Try Contempo or Dal Tile. Those are two of the bigger ones.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Arizona Tile off of 2100 South. They have a lot of tile and granite. Good luck.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

The best way is to talk to friends and family who might be tile contractors and buy using their account. You can also try online at Build Direct.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Arizona is another good place as stated above.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The tile mile from 2100 S on 300 W going south, you will see dozens. Definitely use someone's wholesale account, I know that there is one tile contractor on here who may be nice enough...


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

Contempo and Dal tile were good suggestions but you will need a person with accounts with them to even get in the door. They are larger distributors that are supplying tile to a lot of the stores on the "tile mile" so they would be the people with accounts with these two big tile suppliers so who knows what their markups are you could try them. If you find a tile contractor with an account that would be your best bet(no storefront overhead= lower prices). Arizona tile could be a good option I have never been in there but who knows give it a try. If I still set tile and had my accounts with Dal and Contempo I would help you out in a heartbeat. Now if you need carpet and want to save a fortune.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

FULLHOUSE said:


> Contempo and Dal tile were good suggestions but you will need a person with accounts with them to even get in the door. They are larger distributors that are supplying tile to a lot of the stores on the "tile mile" so they would be the people with accounts with these two big tile suppliers so who knows what their markups are you could try them. If you find a tile contractor with an account that would be your best bet(no storefront overhead= lower prices). Arizona tile could be a good option I have never been in there but who knows give it a try. If I still set tile and had my accounts with Dal and Contempo I would help you out in a heartbeat. Now if you need carpet and want to save a fortune.


Contempo will sell to anyone. No need to be a contractor or have an account.


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

Good to know hemionus have to wonder if an account holding contractor gets a better price than someone who walks in the door. Regardless, Bax they do have a really good selection that you will not see in the big box stores you should check them out. Maybe try Dal tile also I could have been wrong there also, they have a good selection too.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! I guess that I'd better get a hookup with a contractor to be safe. 

Thanks again for your suggestions!


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

FULLHOUSE said:


> Good to know hemionus have to wonder if an account holding contractor gets a better price than someone who walks in the door. Regardless, Bax they do have a really good selection that you will not see in the big box stores you should check them out. Maybe try Dal tile also I could have been wrong there also, they have a good selection too.


That is just life. Contractors get contractor pricing all over because of the quantities they purchase. Wish I still had all my contractor accounts.


----------

